
Wildtype: Lab-grown, sushi-grade salmon - kilohotel
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/11/wildtype-is-opening-up-a-pre-order-list-for-select-chefs-as-it-focuses-on-sushi-grade-salmon/
======
tboyd47
Normally I hate any sort of artificial meat, but this I'm actually excited
about. Fish these days have become too loaded with mercury [0]. And targeting
sushi is smart of them; sushi is already so unique as a food that it doesn't
even register as meat (at least to me).

\---

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1241452/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1241452/)

